# How To Modify Web Template?



## Greg6 (Dec 6, 2005)

Hi I downloaded a web template but I needed to change the wording on some of the gifs. 

How would I do this in Dreamweaver or Photoshop?


----------



## harmor (Mar 15, 2007)

Hopefully it came with PSD files but if not you'll need to create your own or use the clone tool to erase the text which can be hard to do if the image has a lot of colors.


----------



## meshhome (Aug 24, 2007)

Hi Greg6, I don't know to change the words in your templates. But before yr trying with yr templates, can download lots of free templates here. I just show you. If you need you can have by free. myacetemplates.net 
Hope it should be very helpful site to yr creations


----------



## amanxman (Mar 28, 2006)

To change the actual gifs (if the images have text on them rather than text in the html with the images as backgrounds) you need to amend the images in photoshop using the source psd file you would have hopefully got with the template.

If the text is in the html with the image as a background (ie if you can select and highlight the text when viewing in a browser) then you need to amend the code of the html using, for example, dreamweaver. Do u have any html / css experience?

amx


----------

